# Se la donna avesse iniziato ad indossare i pantaloni, questo avrebbe significato che



## LitaSt

Hola foreros,
como se traduciría esta frase del italiano al español?
"Si diceva che se le donne avessere iniziato ad indossare i pantaloni, questo avrebbe significato che gli uomini avrebbero iniziato a vestirsi come le donne"

"Se decía que si la mujer hubiera empezado a llevar pantalones, eso habría significado que los hombres empazaban/empezarían/habrían empezado a vestirse como las mujeres".
Mi problema es con respecto al verbo después de "habría significado que". Yo diría "habrían empezado" pero prefiero leer las opiniones de los expertos 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E il contesto?


----------



## LitaSt

Si parla degli obblighi che le donne avevano durante il franquismo per quanto riguarda il modo di vestirsi.


----------



## Agró

"Se decía que si la mujer empezaba a llevar pantalones, eso significaría que los hombres empezarían a vestirse como las mujeres".


----------



## TheCrociato91

En mi opinón, por ser un estilo indirecto, debería ser: "Se decía que si las mujeres iban a empezar a llevar pantalones, eso significaría que los hombres empezarían (o comenzarían, para no repetir el mismo verbo) a vestirse como las mujeres."

De todas formas sugiero que esperemos las opiniones de los nativos para estar seguros.


----------



## LitaSt

Agró said:


> "Se decía que si la mujer empezaba a llevar pantalones, eso significaría que los hombres empezarían a vestirse como las mujeres".





TheCrociato91 said:


> En mi opinón, por ser un estilo indirecto, debería ser: "Se decía que si las mujeres iban a empezar a llevar pantalones, eso significaría que los hombres empezarían (o comenzarían, para no repetir el mismo verbo) a vestirse como las mujeres."
> 
> De todas formas sugiero que esperemos las opiniones de los nativos para estar seguros.


Gracias! Tenéis razón, efectivamente no había pensado en el estilo indirecto!! Mea culpa!

Pero si no fuera un estilo directo? Sería como decía yo? Es decir "si la mujer hubiera empezado a llevar pantalones,eso habría significado que los hombres habrían empezado a vestirse como las mujeres"


----------



## Neuromante

Si las mujeres (El original está en plural) empezaban a llevar...   ...esto hubiera supuesto...  ...hubieran empezado/empezarían...


El problema esta , más bien, en el segundo verbo de la frase y las "no correspondencias" entre ambos idiomas.


----------



## elmajorero

Neuromante said:


> Si las mujeres empezaban a llevar....



Perdóname, Neuromante, pero me parece che "empezaban" sea por lo general, aunque muy común, una forma coloquial (sería como decir "iniziavano" en lugar de "avessero iniziato" en italiano), y que, por lo tanto, la traducción más gramáticalmente correcta sería, también en este caso, "[...] si las mujeres hubieran empezado... ".

Me consta que, en español, las oraciones condicionales del tercer tipo (equivalentes al "periodo hipotetico de la irrealidad" en italiano), se construyan (en la forma de más estricta derivación latina) con el pretérito pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo + el condicional compuesto.

Sin embargo - claro -, puedo equivocarme (no soy "nativo")...


----------



## LitaSt

elmajorero said:


> Perdóname, Neuromante, pero me parece che "empezaban" sea por lo general, aunque muy común, una forma coloquial (sería como decir "iniziavano" en lugar de "avessero iniziato" en italiano), y que, por lo tanto, la traducción más gramáticalmente correcta sería, también en este caso, "[...] si las mujeres hubieran empezado... ".
> 
> Me consta que, en español, las oraciones condicionales del tercer tipo (equivalentes al "periodo hipotetico de la irrealidad" en italiano), se construyan (en la forma de más estricta derivación latina) con el pretérito pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo + el condicional compuesto.
> 
> Sin embargo - claro -, puedo equivocarme (no soy "nativo")...



De acuerdo contigo. Yo también tengo esta duda.


----------



## Neuromante

El uso del condicional es absolutamente distinto entre ambas lenguas. Y pueden ver que el otro hispano parlante que ha respondido, antes de mi, también hizo esa corrección.

Yo personalmente usaría "hubieran empezado" sólo para indicar deseo y para sucesos puntuales. Y más con un verbo que implica cambio de estado.


----------



## elmajorero

Neuromante said:


> El uso del condicional es absolutamente distinto entre ambas lenguas. Y pueden ver que el otro hispano parlante que ha respondido, antes de mi, también hizo esa corrección.
> 
> Yo personalmente usaría "hubieran empezado" sólo para indicar deseo y para sucesos puntuales. Y más con un verbo que implica cambio de estado.



Bueno, yo no estoy discutiendo sobre el uso del condicional (ya sé que las reglas del español al respecto son mucho más elásticas que en italiano), sino de que - creo - también en español nunca se debería asociar la conjunción condicional "si" con el indicativo pretérito imperfecto (aunque sea una forma coloquial muy frecuente).


----------



## Agró

elmajorero said:


> ... sino de que - creo - también en español nunca se debería asociar la conjunción condicional "si" con el indicativo pretérito imperfecto (aunque sea una forma coloquial muy frecuente).



Entonces ¿de qué otra forma se expresaría esto, si esto es incorrecto?

_Si *tenías *frío, ¿por qué no te abrigaste?
Si *querías *más ¿por qué no lo pediste?_


----------



## TheCrociato91

elmajorero said:


> conjunción condicional "si" con el indicativo pretérito imperfecto



Esto es cierto solo si te refieres a hechos hipotéticos; los que ha aportado Agró, al no ser hipotéticos *sino *hechos reales del pasado, no hay que introducirlos por un verbo conjugado en el modo subjuntivo.

Lo mismo pasa en italiano; los hechos o acontecimientos hipotéticos pasados (o sea, los que no acaecieron) _*sí*_ hay que ponerlos en subjuntivo, pero los hechos pasados que occurrieron hay que ponerlos en indicativo.

Da piccolo, se mi comportavo bene, la mamma mi portava dei regali.
De pequeño, si me portaba bien, mi mamá me traía regalos.

En los ejemplos no se trata de hechos pasado hipotéticos, o sea que no sucedieron nunca, sino de acciones que acaecieron y que representan la condición necesaria para que la oraciòn principal tenga (o tuviera) lugar.



Volviendo a la traducción, a mi entender no hay que usar el condicional compuesto porque se trata de una frase en estilo indirecto en pasado.
Si la oración apareciera sola, para expresar un deseo de algo que nunca occurrió en el pasado (o para expresar que si algo hubiese ocurrido, entonces hubiera tenido la consecuencia que aparece en la apódosis), pues estoy de acuerdo en traducirla con un condicional compuesto y un pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.


----------



## elmajorero

Agró said:


> Entonces ¿de qué otra forma se expresaría esto, si esto es incorrecto?
> 
> _Si *tenías *frío, ¿por qué no te abrigaste?
> Si *querías *más ¿por qué no lo pediste?_



Olvidé especificar que me refería a períodos hipotéticos.



TheCrociato91 said:


> Esto es cierto solo si te refieres a hechos hipotéticos; los que ha aportado Agró, al no ser hipotéticos *sino *hechos reales del pasado, no hay que introducirlos por un verbo conjugado en el modo subjuntivo.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa en italiano; los hechos o acontecimientos hipotéticos pasados (o sea, los que no acaecieron) _*sí*_ hay que ponerlos en subjuntivo, pero los hechos pasados que occurrieron hay que ponerlos en indicativo.
> 
> Da piccolo, se mi comportavo bene, la mamma mi portava dei regali.
> De pequeño, si me portaba bien, mi mamá me traía regalos.



Como dije aquí arriba, olvidé especificar que me refería a períodos hipotéticos.



> En los ejemplos no se trata de hechos pasado hipotéticos, o sea que no sucedieron nunca, sino de acciones que acaecieron y que representan la condición necesaria para que la oraciòn principal tenga (o tuviera) lugar.



A mí, sí me parece que se trate de hechos que entonces nunca ocurrieron, y que, por lo tanto, representen hechos pasados hipotéticos (las mujeres - en aquellos tiempos - nunca llevaban pantalones).


----------



## TheCrociato91

Me refería a mis ejemplos, debería haberlo especificado.
En lo que atañe a tu frase, como dije arriba, yo no la pondría en condicional compuesto por tratarse de una oracion en pasado en estilo indirecto (a saber, que depende de la principal "Si diceva").


----------

